# Palm Bay, FL Looking for game



## Fat Daddy (Nov 22, 2006)

I am looking for a game in the Palm Bay/Melbourne area.  I have been playing playing off and on since about '82.  I prefer D&D but am open to just about anything.  Thanks for reading and I look forward to gaming with you!


----------



## Wraith-Hunter (Dec 18, 2006)

Sent you an email


----------

